# Some people have it so easy....



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

This is more of a rant.. so apologies as I can probably guess that it may offend some.

Occasionally I get so frustrated about how easy some people have it. This mainly has to do with the people I go to uni with. The majority of whom, still live at home. Where everything is done for them, their dinner is cooked, their washing is done, they live rent free, rooms cleaned, beds made, lunches packed, uni paid for... I'm talking people in their mid 20's and 30's.

I guess I am a little cynical as I left home 9 years ago (I'm 24). I am, and always have been fairly independent. Now I raise a child on my own, the house is 100% my responsibility, I am at uni full time and just about to start casual work on top of that. 

But seriously.... I don't think I will ever grasp why people don't strive for independence. Sure it's hard, but how are people my age and beyond, ever expected to learn for themselves? How will they survive on their own when mummy or daddy are still doing everything for them into their mid 20's and 30's?

I recently (god knows why) dated a guy who was in his early 30's and had never left home with no valid reason as to why. Then had the tenacity to tell me I was like a baby who had not even started to live life yet. Strange coming from a guy whose mum wouldn't even let him catch the train at night! 

Am I alone in thinking that it is somewhat unacceptable for someone to have everything done for them and still live at home by a certain age?

And in saying that, I completely understand there are circumstances for some people, such as illness, financial trouble etc... I am referring to those who are plain lazy or have it way too good at home.


I bet I am going to regret starting this thread later... oh well...


----------



## Beard (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Recharge (Feb 23, 2012)

first world problems! lol each to their own, I'm sure in some part of your mind you're just jealous that they have it so damn easy, and they do, but, good luck to them!
you've made it on your own, be happy in yourself  
I didn't leave home till I was 24! (funny enough, that's about a month before I lost my virginity too heh, go figure eh?) you really can't judge someone else's life to your own, even though we ALL do it.

smile and be happy you are who you are


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am the same as you, have been out of home since i was 15 & had my daughter when i was 17, i grew up real fast, & have always been independent. What i have noticed lately is that people from as young as 3yr old to 23yr old.......so many are brats!! Parents are creating these brats who think the world owes them something!! Yes, letting them live at home, on the dole, rent free, meals prepared etc is apart of that, but it is the 3yrs olds literally 'ruling the roost' that really really irritates me!! My children are taught that while yes they have an important place in the world, so does the next kid, & they need to work for things they want!! I am not sure i could put an age limit on when my kids leave home........although i do hope they stay around longer then i did!!


----------



## Defective (Feb 23, 2012)

ok so i'm slightly offended but am also with you....i'm 24 just about to move to my dads in the stix, but i am still at mums i help around the house, pay board, pay a 3rd of the electricity bill, the entire phone bill, half car rego and servicing.... but i also have multiple medical conditions that have put a bucketload of restrictions on my life. having cognitive difficulties since a young age has made it hard for mum to let me go, if i had my way i'd have left home at 18......circumstances have everything to do with why people don't leave home.

you can't possibly know that they don't pay for uni...they may be on FEE-HELP, you don't know that they don't pay board or contribute to bills....as frustrating as it is; by all means you are judging the book by it's cover....how about opening it up and reading that book! you may find that life isn't as peachy as they portray....the home situation may not be ideal...you just never know.

and can i just add....i have been on Newstart since 08 and am about to apply for disability support pension....


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

Defective said:


> you can't possibly know that they don't pay for uni...they may be on FEE-HELP, you don't know that they don't pay board or contribute to bills....as frustrating as it is; by all means you are judging the book by it's cover....how about opening it up and reading that book! you may find that life isn't as peachy as they portray....the home situation may not be ideal...you just never know.



I've known these people well for a few years... I only know what they and some of their parents tell me, which over the years is quite a lot... 

Like I said I know there are people in circumstances due to health, money, family issues etc... I am mainly ranting on about those who take it for granted or simply lazy. 


Recharge: In no part of my mind am I just jealous... perhaps a little envious that no one is going to cook me dinner tonight or fold mount washmore for me lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 23, 2012)

I left home at 17 got myself in and out of the ***** many a time, my life was hard and exciting I would not change one bit as it has made me who I am today(Zena warrior Princess/ohhh oops thats in my mind :shock: I am still on flu meds rofl) I feel we do our children a dis service in moddy coddling them however I will never ask my Daughter to move out she will need to contribute etc but my home is her home now and forever. live and let live I say  Good on you for being strong and independent


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm I sorta agree. You said you are starting a casual job soon, but who has been paying for everything up until now?
I would love to go to uni, but I not eligible for any handout from the government. If I lose my job tomorrow the Australian government will do nothing to help me, though they are happy to take my tax. I appreciate it must be hard being a single mother and yes it can be frustrating seeing those at home getting it easy, but that really is their and their parents choice.
If I could live at home and get my meals cooked, my washing done and no rent to pay. I would love to, well until my parents drove me batty
Instead I work 70hrs+ a week paying my own bills, supporting myself, I left home at 18 after I finished school, then I did further study at my own cost, I have never received a handout from the government. In fact I lost my job a number of years ago (brought out & they didn't want to keep the staff), I survived because I had enough in my savings to pay my rent until I got another job, it was very hard and stressful. I could of done with assistance, but because I am a kiwi, arrived after the immigration laws changed in 2001 and my job is not recognised, I am considered a temporary citizen. So in the nine years I have been here I have paid near on $100,000 in tax, can actually speak English, but no still a temporary citizen. Sorry to the op for going slightly ot.
And to those that say if you don't like it leave...sure if I can take my reptiles with me....
I would never date someone still living at home and certainly think it's a little odd if you are still there once you are in your thirties - but hey people think I am odd for having pythons. Each to their own


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess some people have it hard different ways, ive been paying board since I was 14 & 9 months. I was planning to move to Brisbane once I turned 18, 1 week before my 18[SUP]th[/SUP], my step father went missing and left my mum being the only financial support for running the house. Not only that, without knowing, he had rocked up 30k of bills on their joint account (might I add, its not like my step father wasn’t around for a while, he was a very trusted man and was with my mum for 15 years) After this my brothers and I thought it was suitable to stay at home and help her pay bills & debt.
After bullying my little sister didn’t want to attend our public school so we sent her to a private school. This means, together (I earn quite a lot more than my mother) we split rent, electricity, gas, schooling, anything my little sister needs, maintenance to the house & the large debt my step father left. Plus I pay for all things related to the animals.
I may live at home but I tell you right now I struggle as well, whether it be with bills or just worrying if the food is on the table.
Weirdly enough, majority of my friends are from wealthy families and my ex boyfriend was from a house where he had a sauna in his ensuite and mummy & daddy gave him 10k for his 21[SUP]st [/SUP]. I really do see that these people seem to whinge a lot, one girl in particular is whinging that her mum is making her pay $50 board a week even though the mother takes her clothes shopping pretty much every second day and they buy her anything they want.
And with that being said, i will not be moving until my mother doesnt need me anymore


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess it depends on your cirumstances.

I'm about to turn 20 (still considerably young) and still live at home, but I work full time and study at university - so I don't consider myself to have it that easy.
I cook, clean, do my own washing, pay board, look after my animals, am responsible for looking after my car etc... 
So yes there is an aspect of living at home that is "easy" as I know I have some backup when needed.. but I also have alot of independance too.

I do agree with you though - its the people who dont work, dont study and just lounge around all day and THEN complain about how hard they have it.. those are the ones that drive me nuts!  /cough cough - MANY of my friends haha


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> Hmmm I sorta agree. You said you are starting a casual job soon, but who has been paying for everything up until now?



I worked full time from ages 15-18 and never once claimed a benefit in that time. The only reason I am at uni is so I can have a guaranteed career which would mean I would never ever have to rely on Centrelink payments ever again. In saying that, the only reason I have ever accepted payments is to sufficiently support my child. Also, I received a small insurance payout which was given to my son and I after my husband passed away 3 years ago.


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Feb 23, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> I worked full time from ages 15-18 and never once claimed a benefit in that time. The only reason I am at uni is so I can have a guaranteed career which would mean I would never ever have to rely on Centrelink payments ever again. In saying that, the only reason I have ever accepted payments is to sufficiently support my child. Also, I received a small insurance payout which was given to my son and I after my husband passed away 3 years ago.



That's sad to hear  it sounds like you are a tough woman


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

tarafritz2011 said:


> That's sad to hear  it sounds like you are a tough woman



Not tough, just resilient... not that resilience is always a good thing


----------



## littlemay (Feb 23, 2012)

I understand what you are saying, but i can't resent people for simply living the life they have been dealt. For some people at university, independent living is simply out of the question; trying to maintain an honours-worthy GPA in a field such as engineering or med is incredibly difficult and time consuming on it's own without finding the time and energy to work enough to provide for yourself. If you have it good at home, why wouldn't you stay if moving out could compromise the outcome of your degree? I'm sure there are some people out there who may think you have it relatively easy, but it's not as if you're in any way at fault because of this.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 23, 2012)

So have I read this right ? You are up set that some people have it easer then you? ***!? Get over it. Life is not fair.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

I never went to uni....wasn't bright enough....never even considered it.....however, I started working in an office at 16 and the rule in our house was..... a third .... meaning....we paid a third of our wage in board, banked a third and the other third was for us to spend as we wished. By the time I was 24 I was married with 2 babies.

If parents of uni kids want to let them laze around the house and do nothing....more fools them. I would at least be demanding they help with housework, clean their room etc. Who can blame a kid for taking advantage of soft parents. But does that mean they will always have an easy life and not learn hard lessons....no....we don't know what lies ahead of us in years to come. These "lazy spoilt" uni kids might turn out to be brilliant in their chosen careers and professions. Life is not fair or the same for everyone, we just have to do the best with the choices we've made....forced upon us or not....and not think or worry too much about others and what their circumstances are.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 23, 2012)

Your life is easy compared to others in the world it's all relative.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 23, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> So have I read this right ? You are up set that some people have it easer then you? ***!? Get over it.
> Life is not fair.



I think the point is more about those that take the easy way, still suckling the parents money teat but have the audacity to think they have a fair grasp on living in the "real" world.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

Recharge said:


> first world problems! lol each to their own, I'm sure in some part of your mind you're just jealous that they have it so damn easy, and they do, but, good luck to them!
> you've made it on your own, be happy in yourself
> I didn't leave home till I was 24! (*funny enough, that's about a month before I lost my virginity too heh, go figure eh?)* you really can't judge someone else's life to your own, even though we ALL do it.
> 
> smile and be happy you are who you are



Put ten bucks on that being the topic of Grannieannies next thread... :lol:


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 23, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Your life is easy compared to others in the world it's all relative.


Exactly right! End of story.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

I know what you are saying but you making this thread is very babyish....


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 23, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> I know what you are saying but you making this thread is very babyish....


pretty sure it mentions "rant" early in the piece.
It is a valid rant.
babyish = moot(noun)


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> pretty sure it mentions "rant" early in the piece.
> It is a valid rant.
> babyish = moot(noun)



Babyish is verb.



TeKnO said:


> I know what you are saying but you making this thread is very babyish....



Sorry mate it was a little out of line of me.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 23, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Babyish is verb.


I was referring to my use of moot.

But thank you all the same.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

You're welcome... but also a verb.



mad_at_arms said:


> I was referring to my use of moot.
> 
> But thank you all the same.



Grammar fail, they are adjectives!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

Ahhhh....yes, perhaps my next thread will be.......what is hardship....what is poverty....how bad are you off, compared to others....LOL.....well, I am running out of topics !! :lol:


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

either way my point is valid...lmao


----------



## Ambush (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm Insane and babyish,
Know where you're coming from all jokes aside.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

I never claimed that my life was particularly hard or how 'bad my life is', (I am actually in a great place _most_ of the time and would never call my life bad). Perhaps I worded the title wrong which meant the thread content became lost in translation. Nor did I intend this thread to be entirely about my own hardships apart from when I was asked. I think mad_at_arms pretty much summed up my point in a sentence, a point that was probably lost among my 'rant (babyish? lol) like typing':



mad_at_arms said:


> I think the point is more about those that take the easy way, still suckling the parents money teat but have the audacity to think they have a fair grasp on living in the "real" world.


----------



## hewittbell (Feb 23, 2012)

Temerity is the word you are looking for. Means cheek, audacity. Tenacity is what you need - stickability, perseverance.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 23, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> You're welcome... but also a verb.
> Grammar fail, they are adjectives!



*noun*
*7.*an assembly of the people in early England exercisingpolitical, administrative, and judicial powers.

*8.*an argument or discussion, especially of a hypothetical legalcase.

*9.**Obsolete . a debate, argument, or discussion.

*Moot | Define Moot at Dictionary.com
​


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

hewittbell said:


> Temerity is the word you are looking for. Means cheek, audacity. Tenacity is what you need - stickability, perseverance.



perseverance....hell....don't we all need that LOL !!! What do they say...what doesn't kill ya...strengthens ya !! :lol: Hang in there everybody.............


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

Moot describes an argument (noun) ergo adjective. Eg. This is a moot point.

Type it into google and look at the first entry...

oot/mo͞ot/



|- 
| style="color: rgb(102, 102, 102); padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" | Adjective:
| style="padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" |



|- 
| Subject to debate, dispute, or uncertainty, and typically not admitting of a final decision.
|-


[TD="colspan: 2"][/TD]
|- 
| style="color: rgb(102, 102, 102); padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" | Verb:
| style="padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" |



|- 
| Raise (a question or topic) for discussion; suggest (an idea or possibility).
|-


[TD="colspan: 2"][/TD]
|- 
| style="color: rgb(102, 102, 102); padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" | Synonyms:
| style="padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px" |
_adjective_. 
debatable - disputable - controversial - arguable
_verb_. 
discuss - debate - dispute - canvass - talk over - argue

|-

Actually, it depends on how you use the word argument, it can either be an adverb or an adjective...


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 23, 2012)

hewittbell said:


> Temerity is the word you are looking for. Means cheek, audacity. Tenacity is what you need - stickability, perseverance.



Audacity was the word I was after, not tenacity, my bad. I wrote 6000 words today for an assignment so my internal dictionary/thesaurus is a little muddled, lol... damn assignments!


----------



## 53ERX (Feb 23, 2012)

AmandaD said:


> And with that being said, i will not be moving until my mother doesnt need me anymore


And while it's been said that many people wouldn't date someone living with their parents, i'd much sooner date you (or the idea of you, being that I don't know you) than someone living on their own, bludging off the government.
Living at home or not is irrelevant, there's entitled little ****s in every walk of life. 
Just because they live at home doesn't mean that have it easy, and just because they have it easy doesn't make them worth any less. It's all about attitude.

Also, loving the discussion on vocab. Honestly. Is that sad?


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

Ummmm...ok...a noun is a naming word and a adjective is a doing word.....I think that's about all I know !!! :lol: A verb....ummmm, I used to know what they were....but can't remember right at the moment !!!  Yep, I'm real ejamakated !!!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 23, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Ummmm...ok...a noun is a naming word and a adjective is a doing word.....I think that's about all I know !!! :lol: A verb....ummmm, I used to know what they were....but can't remember right at the moment !!!  Yep, I'm real ejamakated !!!




Anoun is a naming word.
An adjective describes a noun.
A verb is a doing word.
An adverb describes a verb.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Anoun is a naming word.
> An adjective describes a noun.
> A verb is a doing word.
> An adverb describes a verb.



Oh well, I got one right....not bad after about 46 yrs !!! :lol:


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 23, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> I worked full time from ages 15-18 and never once claimed a benefit in that time. The only reason I am at uni is so I can have a guaranteed career which would mean I would never ever have to rely on Centrelink payments ever again. In saying that, the only reason I have ever accepted payments is to sufficiently support my child. Also, I received a small insurance payout which was given to my son and I after my husband passed away 3 years ago.



Ok can see your point in regards to uni. I am sorry to hear about your husband, that's very sad.
However I believe having a child is the same as having any pet, you need to be able to provide financially for both. There are always cases out there that do need assistance and yours may very well be one of them. I get more frustrated with the single mums who kids go without just do they can get their fags and booze.
Just to give you an idea how strongly I feel about this, I fell pregnant about six years ago, I was not financially secure to have a child, nor did I have the support of the father and as I mentioned no assistance from centerlink. So I did what I believe what was right for me in that situation, (it involves a short visit to a clinic) I am sure alot of people will disagree, but I would not of being able to provide properly. This was not done lightly and certainly effected me for years to come.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 23, 2012)

Please Everyone A Forum Is A Place To Share, Instead Of Causing ****, Just Reply If You Can Relate To This Situation, People Need To Vent, And This Is One Of Those Times, I Hate To Be An ***, But I've Seen To Much Bashing On The Forums, Even If I've Not Been Here Long, See? A Vent There, Just Chill Everyone


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 23, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Please Everyone A Forum Is A Place To Share, Instead Of Causing ****, Just Reply If You Can Relate To This Situation, People Need To Vent, And This Is One Of Those Times, I Hate To Be An ***, But I've Seen To Much Bashing On The Forums, Even If I've Not Been Here Long, See? A Vent There, Just Chill Everyone



Second that


----------



## jeska84 (Feb 23, 2012)

My ex, although we lived together, just did everything his dad said. Even when we bought our furniture, his parents had to come with us and my ex wouldn't buy anything unless they liked it. His dad did all his banking, so if he needed some money transferred from one account to another, his dad would do it for him.

Glad I got out of that one.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 24, 2012)

jeska84 said:


> My ex, although we lived together, just did everything his dad said. Even when we bought our furniture, his parents had to come with us and my ex wouldn't buy anything unless they liked it. His dad did all his banking, so if he needed some money transferred from one account to another, his dad would do it for him.
> 
> Glad I got out of that one.



Holy moly! That's just embarrassing.

I don't know why you wouldn't want to become independent. I'm a full-time, mature-age uni student. As much as I sometimes envy the younger students whose home situation allows them to concentrate almost entirely on their studies, I couldn't stand living with my parents again. It would be too smothering.

No, I'm very happy where I am.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 24, 2012)

Gonna hijack thread here.

Im a uni student, im 18, havent lived at home since the start of 2010. My fortnightly rent is just over half of what i earn a fortnight. i work 2 jobs to pay for my roof and my life.. i do get centrelink but that doesnt make life easy.. But i am not complaining. my house is beautiful, i have a working car, food in my fridge, running water and electricity. sooo much more than many other people who struggle every day.

I just wanna add a point to everyone judging older people for livinf at home. my 26 year old sister moved out when she was 17 to live with her boyfriend. add a few years and she ended up with a child who is now 6. My sis lives at home with mum. why? She left her drug abusive partner when he ended up in rehab for the umpteenth time at th start of last year. she made the right decision for her child and herself. shes been at mums for over a year cos shes finding it hard to get a place to live in bathurst. shes doing her diploma of nursing and im so proud she has her life back on.track.

Dont judge people that appear to have everything.. pretty much every rich kid i know is miserable, and those still at home are itching to get away. even when i did live at home and have everything done for me, i was miserable. now im out of my comfort zone, in the big bad world, never been happier


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 24, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> either way my point is valid...lmao



No it's not. Half the things you say on this forum are half-cocked. 

Everyone's entitled to a whine, even if they are first world problems.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2012)

People at Uni piss me off with there BS, i hear ya.


----------



## Recharge (Feb 24, 2012)

yea! they know how to type their! how dare they! *shakes fist*


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't read every post yet but I just thought I'd add that I live at home (actually I own the house so technically my family lives with me). They pay me rent/board which is less than half what they'd be paying if they rented because they just couldn't afford it. We split the bills but I admit I rarely cook or clean my own clothes. 
Last year I spent six months away for work and I actually found it easier. I was able to come "home" and relax and just have time to myself. I cooked much healthier meals than we eat at home and washing and ironing my stuff was a simple chore that I actually found relaxing (although I still can't get the hand of doing business shirts). So I think everyone's experience is different and judging everyone who lives at home before understanding their circumstances is a bit shallow.



JackTheHerper said:


> Please Everyone A Forum Is A Place To Share, Instead Of Causing ****, Just Reply If You Can Relate To This Situation, People Need To Vent, And This Is One Of Those Times, I Hate To Be An ***, But I've Seen To Much Bashing On The Forums, Even If I've Not Been Here Long, See? A Vent There, Just Chill Everyone


Since grammar seems to be a hot topic in this thread I just wanted to comment on this. How/why did you capitalise every word in this post? Surely that would have been much more difficult than just typing it correctly


----------



## Recharge (Feb 24, 2012)

I love how people on this forum class discussion and poking in fun as "bashing" :lol: 
we should all live in cotton wool lined safe boxes!! poor widdle feewings get bwuised 
some have SUCH thin skins I swear, having a dig is one of the biggest parts of Australian culture! (and yes we do have one despite what twits like to believe)

I can't believe people also get upset at getting a smack for stupidity! "I know I dun messed up, but don't point it out to me waaaa!" LOL

 I'm a meanie! mwahahahaha


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 24, 2012)

Some people have it easy, some people have it tough - C'est la Vie

My advice would be (something I live my life by): Look to those who are less fortunate than you and you will be more thankful, appreciative, and content. Find ways to help those who are less fortunate and it can be the most fullfilling experience. Win-Win situation!

I moved out very early, but that was a personal choice. I have a roof over my head, clothes to wear, food to eat and people to love. That is a LOT more than a LOT of people 
We are all truly blessed.


----------



## Australis (Feb 24, 2012)

Recharge said:


> yea! they know how to type their! how dare they! *shakes fist*



Damn it. But **** you anyways Recharge.

Luckily for me i don't study English.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 24, 2012)

Couldn't care less what other people do as long as it doesn't affect me.I certainly wouldn't waste time venting about kids/young adults not wanting to leave home.What the hell has it to do with anyone else anyway.


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 24, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> This is more of a rant.. so apologies as I can probably guess that it may offend some.
> 
> Occasionally I get so frustrated about how easy some people have it. This mainly has to do with the people I go to uni with. The majority of whom, still live at home. Where everything is done for them, their dinner is cooked, their washing is done, they live rent free, rooms cleaned, beds made, lunches packed, uni paid for... I'm talking people in their mid 20's and 30's.
> 
> ...




I moved out as soon as I could, went to Uni and hated the course I was doing. I pay my own bills and now I'm paying for a course because the Uni course I got into wasn't what I wanted to do. I stuffed my GPA up procrastinating, now I can't get into the course I want through HECS, so I'm paying for it. It's my fault that I stuffed up my chances at Uni until I'm 21 (mature age student), I just wish they'd take my high school grades into account because I want to be a journo and I got top marks in English. I'm not gunna whinge about it, though. I'm going to put it down to life experience and change it.

Life is tough, but you are whinging. There is no way in hell that you are not jealous of those people. I'm jealous of them, but I don't resent them at all. They aren't doing anything wrong by living at home if they are at Uni. Uni is tough and it's very hard to pay your way if you're a full time student without parental help (as you know), so what is the issue with people taking advantage of things that will give them a leg up?

This will sound rude, (although I don't intend it to, because I don't know the circumstances of why you are a single mother), but I would never have a child if I didn't have a career sorted out first. You could be left without a partner and no income for an array of reasons and I don't need to have a kid to know they are expensive and time consuming. It was your choice to have a child, so I dunno why you're whinging about it on a regular basis on a snake forum. 


The people that shouldn't be living at home are the ones that don't go to Uni and have no intentions of doing anything.


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 24, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> This will sound rude, (although I don't intend it to, because I don't know the circumstances of why you are a single mother), but I would never have a child if I didn't have a career sorted out first. You could be left without a partner and no income for an array of reasons and I don't need to have a kid to know they are expensive and time consuming. It was your choice to have a child, so I dunno why you're whinging about it on a regular basis on a snake forum.




Her husband died a few yrs ago.......
As for the part of her whinging about having a baby......where did she or has she done that, cause i havent seen it?? From my understanding she was referring to those who sit at home doing nothing & yet still complain about their lives that she finds annoying.

For the op, as i said earlier, i agree with what i think your point was, & yes, some parents are allowing their 'kids' to be brats.......while it is wrong not to want to grow up & be independant, i have always believed that parents are more responsible for installing these values & abilities in the first place. Of course a kid is going to live at home rent & chore free if they are aloud to!!


----------



## Snowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow be great if everyone in the world could put uni on hex like the original poster... sadly they can't and I'm sure they are saying she should pay up front like they have too. No government hand outs! It's as bad as living at home


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 24, 2012)

Bel711, why is it wrong to want to stay at home and not be independent?


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 24, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Bel711, why is it wrong to want to stay at home and not be independent?



Well personally i see it as something we shouldnt have a choice to do or not do, growing up is apart of life & growing up means being independent. Our parents are not here forever, & im sure most parents would like to know their children are going to be ok when they are gone, some parents just cant cut the strings though, & i think that is why there are so many children, teens, & adults who live by the 'world owes me' label. This is just my opinion, i understand there are good reasons in some cases why people are at home after a certain age, however there is alot of 'we are just too lazy, mummy's cooking is the best, mummy washes my clothes & makes my bed, daddy bought me a car' kinda people also. As someone else said, i couldnt care less what goes on in anyone else's home, however, i do have an opinion on who is really to blame......& it isnt always the kid!!


----------



## Tristan (Feb 24, 2012)

personally i don't let it bother me, my Ex and last serious GF was in that situation, well off family everything paid for and i had to explain to her that sometimes her friends (who worked) or myself were not able to afford to do certain things because of other commitments (bills and shiz).

but i never had a reason to resent\judge or be jealous of her its just a way of life and we all have different lives we each just have to make the most of what we are given and suck up the rest, remember that our actions\decision early in life had\will have an impact on your life later. Don't think you can never change this tho with the right drive and action you can make anything of yourself to a degree, its never bad to know your limitations but don't ever let those limitation stop you from trying, and if your going to try try hard not half assed because you think your going to fail any way.

and i always like to remember anything easily obtained was not worth obtaining, nothing of real value comes easy in this life and its that effort and difficulty that makes it worth obtaining.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 24, 2012)

I respect your post and your opinion but I'm sure there are more adults who live by the 'world owes me' that are out of home and on the dole with rent assistance which is paid for by us out of our tax.

I'm just saying I don't think the 'world owes me' way of thinking has anything to do with where one lives.


----------



## SperO (Feb 24, 2012)

hmm.

So I'm 30 and live at home. I moved out of home when I was 17, chose travel over my future. Lived overseas for several years. I came home broke & having to start my career from scratch. Wouldn't change it for the world 

My mum brought a new house, she couldn't afford it on her own, Darwin is expensive she needed flatmates, I needed a place to live. I pay standard rent $150 a week, I do most of the cooking. I look after myself, she stays out of my personal life Sometimes her motherly instinct kicks in but since I've been out of home for so long I always fight with her about it. 

If I move out she has to get other people in to rent. I have to rent off someone else till I save up my deposit to buy my own place. Whats wrong with me renting off her at least I know the money is going towards my future rather than just losing it to some random landlord, plus the chances of horrible flatmates for either of us.

Yet people hear I live at home and immediately judge that I have it easy. Maybe a lot of the people you talk about life isn't as easy as you think. Sure there will always be a few like that but I think what you fail to realise is you get HECs, rent assistance, you have a job, clean water, regular food.

I know life can be frustrating but try and look at the things you do have & not what other people have that you don't


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 24, 2012)

I moved out of home when i was about 22 and i have never paid rent or a mortgage or power and water... ever. I've got it easy lol.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2012)

There is no question that the OP is doing it tough in order to secure a future for herself and her child. As I read it, she is venting about those spoilt brats that complain about how difficult life is with zero justification for doing so. She isn't bagging kids staying at home. Only those that do nothing of the domestic chores and whinge because they have to study or go to lectures or write up pracs etc.

There seems to be a bit of confusion about kids staying at home and independence. My daughter is 28 and moved out only last month. It was no drama for her as she has always been independent. My son is 25 and is going to move in with his mate once the mate's house is built. Again, I expect no dramas. Both kids have been required to help around the house from early on. The only time that is relaxed is during exams. They help with the washing, the cooking and the cleaning. There ideas are listened to and respected as equal adults (just lacking as much life experience as their parents). They have both worked part-time through their uni studies as they were not given pocket money. However, they were given financial assistance to purchase things where we felt it appropriate. Anyway, they know the value money and what you have to do to get it.

Both have active social lives and an excellent group of close friends. Both did dancing classes twice a week since they were small up until a year or two ago. Both have organised and been on overseas trips with their mates.

As others have clearly stated, and I absolutely agree with, is that living at home does not mean you are not independent. If you have the capacity to take responsibility for organising and progressing your own life, YOU ARE INDEPENDENT, irrespective of where you live or who you live with. 

Blue

PS. My favourite line (tongue in cheek) that I used to use about the kids still being at home... Wouldn't get them out with a crowbar!


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 24, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> I'm just saying I don't think the 'world owes me' way of thinking has anything to do with where one lives.



It is a hell of alot to harder to keep being under the impression that anyone owes you anything though if you are paying your own bills & doing things for yourself. Yes, people out of home who are capable of working yet dont prob have some of this selfish belief also, however that is my point really, growing up, working, studying, making something for yourself, making your own choices, responsibilty etc, all are things we should be taught to do. I agree that leaving home to sit on the dole for no reason isnt any better then being at home & being lazy, but at the end of the day it all comes to down to growing up......& many just dont want to do.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Really it's just about contributing to society....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2012)

What I believe the last two posts are both saying is that it is about being responsible. A responsible person is one accepts and enacts accountability for their own existence. They do expect or demand that others help them out. The do all that is necessary to keep their existence ticking along, from cooking meals and cleaning clothes to paying bills on time. They may, at times, receive assistance in so doing but the bottom line is that it is not expected and not relied upon. they are a positive contributor to society rather than a parasite thereof.

Blue


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Your life is easy compared to others in the world it's all relative.



This...I'm pissed that I'm not Bill Gates son but I'm also thankful that I didn't grow up in a housing project in Detroit or worse Haiti...All relative

Some people are just born lucky and others aren't. Some people are lucky throughout their lives and others aren't...It's just unfortunately what happens in a totally random world/universe....People like to pretend that their is some sort of pre-determined order or that "everything happens for a reason" but that is just not the case...In fact I would argue that nothing happens for a reason...If me and my brother are swimming at a beach in Tahiti and a passing Tiger Shark comes across us and decides that my leg just happens to look more attractive than my brothers leg and I get attacked and lose a leg while he is completely unscathed.....I just got unlucky and was in the wrong place at the wrong time...while he was lucky...That's how the world works even through most don't want to admit it....they like to attach significance to everything and pretend that their must have been a reason or whatnot...

I know the type of spoiled idiots that you are talking about...Like for instance I passed a guys car today when I was walking to class that had a sticker on it saying ("WE ARE THE 99 PERCENT") yet the car was a Lexus truck  I to get fed up with those whiny latte sipping self entitled pricks....but I also hate the other completely opposite side as well... Both sides are extreme hypocrites in numerous ways.


Best to just worry about yourself and your own life...Don't ever get jealous (because while their may be a legitimate reason to be jealous of someone...it gets you nowhere and will not improve your situation) but don't be afraid to call out people who are being obvious hypocrites....set them straight.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Recharge said:


> I love how people on this forum class discussion and poking in fun as "bashing" :lol:
> we should all live in cotton wool lined safe boxes!! poor widdle feewings get bwuised
> some have SUCH thin skins I swear, having a dig is one of the biggest parts of Australian culture! (and yes we do have one despite what twits like to believe)
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately I was not able to address your comment earlier.

"Poking fun" and "Having a dig" I would agree are part of our culture. You managed to leave out one highly relevant qualifying characteristic. This behaviour is seen to be acceptable when directed at friends whom you know. It is not considered acceptable when directed at people with whom you do not have an established relationship and do not know. It would seem you are not as savvy with social graces are you are Australian colloquial culture.

I really don't know exactly what you mean by "a smack for stupidity" but if someone is upset by it, then there would seem a clear message being sent. They are upset by what you have "said". You can chalk that up as self-evident, a truism or a no-brainer - that does not matter. What does matter is you have no right to pass judgment on them in the first place. You correct an error made without reference to the person who made it and without personal denigration. That might not suit you because some people see it as OK to get their jollies out of giving others a hard time. Is it "thin skinned" on their behalf or "insensitive" on yours. I personally do not care how "stupid" a comment is. If they have said something through lack of knowledge or understanding or simply goofed, it does not give anyone the right to attack them personally. 

I will make the observation that use "baby talk" in comments directed at such people. Is that meant to be humorous? I for one do not see anything funny in it. What I do see, loud and clear, is someone demeaning others. In my experience that tactic is often utilised by those that lack sufficient rationale to justify the point they are attempting to make.

It is a pity you do not put your intellect to better use. That includes those that support such comments.

Blue


----------

